# First time DIY groomer for Shih Tzu - Shampoo recs



## jellis629 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

First, thanks for posting so much valuable information I've used this forum a lot of make buying decisions for the equipment I needed to groom my Shih Tzu at home.

Now I'm wondering what shampoos and conditioners are recommended. He is brindle and white in color. Skin is a tiny bit sensitive - normal Shih Tzu skin. He also has tear stains. What shampoo and conditioner are recommended to give him a nice soft fluffy coat?

Thank you!!


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

I belong to a shih tzu forum and many members there love Chris Christensen products, as well as Spa Lavish.

I'll give you a pm


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I really like Buddy Wash and Buddy Rinse by Cloudstar for my girls, but usually I end up using Eqyss Micro-tek for their itchies instead.. but if they have no itchies, I use the Buddy wash.. It makes them VERY soft and they smell great for a long time


----------

